# Arcata to santa barbra CA



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm gonna be heading out on June 1st. First big trip hitching and very excitedd. How are cops hitching along the 101/1? I plan on staying along the coast the whole time and just enjoying this beautiful life. Also, it is legal to walk on parts of the 1 that are only 2 lane? So much peace and love to you all! Any reply would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dameon (Apr 6, 2018)

The 1 is legal to walk the whole way, although there's sections with no shoulder where you don't really want to walk. You're generally allowed to walk along the highway in California. The 101 varies; most of the way, it's freeway, which you can only walk in Oregon, but at certain points it turns into highway, and you're allowed to walk and hitchhike along those sections.


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 6, 2018)

Dameon said:


> The 1 is legal to walk the whole way, although there's sections with no shoulder where you don't really want to walk. You're generally allowed to walk along the highway in California. The 101 varies; most of the way, it's freeway, which you can only walk in Oregon, but at certain points it turns into highway, and you're allowed to walk and hitchhike along those sections.


Thank you, appreciate the reply! It's such beautiful highway.


----------

